# 97 vr6 gti .. brake light stuck on.



## thedubbernaught (Apr 22, 2006)

this little bastard of a light wont turn off.. on the dash between speedo and revs it says "brake" lit up in red.
i recently got my rear calipers/pads done and bled professionally. ebrake lines and guides completely replaced..i checked the front pads and they are nice and beefy , the brake fluid level is nice and full and not leaking anywhere....
what else could it be??
i dont think it has to do with the abs because that has a seperate light on the dash for it.

please help.


----------



## thedubbernaught (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: 97 vr6 gti .. brake light stuck on. (thedubbernaught)*

anyone?
does this light usually come on when the ebrake is pulled?
could it just be an electrical issue??


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

theres a light for the ebrake, pull it up and see if a different light comes on and off when you release it.
in either case if you dont experience any noise or problems with them you have a problem with the light, if its the ebrake light it my be a failed switch shorted to ground. dont know what the other light could be if its a seperate brake light


----------

